# Winter Fashion Poodles



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Notice that Queen Lily wears purple as she should. They look ready for action.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 20, 2017)

Javeline looks so excited and giddy, while Lily has that model-like, serious, "I don't smile for the camera" expression on her face... haha!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Scarlet many of us here have referred to Lily's camera attitude as Garbo-esque. But if I can get Javelin to sit with her she seems less shy about it. And Mfmst, yes, purple is her queenly color. My gear bags for her stuff are purple too.

BTW those are Foggy Mountain nylon turnout coats if anyone is interested. http://www.dogcoat.com/


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the coat information; I am always looking for coats without a lot of velcro. Lily looks beautiful; Javvy looks happy. Are they size 22''s?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charmed said:


> Thanks for the coat information; I am always looking for coats without a lot of velcro. Lily looks beautiful; Javvy looks happy. Are they size 22''s?


Javelin's is a 22" and he weighs just shy of 50 pounds and is probably 23-24" at the withers. Lily's is an 18" and she is 37 pounds and 22 3/4" at the withers. The only velcro is at the front but has a buckle over it and the body is secured with buckles. I love them. If I had unlimited resources ($$ and space to store them) there would be more in other colors...


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

So cute. 

Definitely coat weather here too. My daughter bought the same coat for her dog and for Babykins. I've got photos of both girls in their coats - one showing off the coats and the second, dogs in action shot. My daughter took the photos - she has that knack of getting dogs, cats and horses in groups and having them all look at the camera.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I love the colors you have chosen for them I expected the purple for Lily but was surprised at the conservative blue for Javie.......I guess I thought he should be in Lime or Neon Green LOL!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar those coats are adorable.

Molly if they had a bright color for him I might have gotten it, but as it is that expedition to get his coat was a nice little jaunt for us as my first trip out of my house when I was allowed to drive on my own after a significant (and unplanned) medical procedure last year in early December. I like blue on him (my other choices were red or black) and it makes me happy to see him in his coat since it is a reminder to me that things were on the upswing when he and I got in the car that day. I have a picture of him modeling his new coat the day we bought it as the lock screen on my phone. He is smiling in that picture too.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Those are really nice coats, and love the colours. Dolly isn't a lover of the sound Velcro makes, but at least it's only at the front. I've never put coats on the girls, they seem to stay warm everywhere except their feet. It's so cold here right now that they don't stay out any longer than it takes to pee/poo, but they want out often. I figure they're thinking "maybe it's warmer outside now",


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

They are adorable. Cayenne when grooms wears a sweater in the house, she can not stand being cold and will cry. Sticks her node out the door but will not go out in the winter.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Whew! You folks up north are sure having low temps! 

I don't even have a coat for Zoe - the lowest temp she has gone out in was about 25 (Fahrenheit). She did not seem to be uncomfortable at all, but she never stops moving, so she probably could stay warm for quite awhile!

It rarely goes down to the single digits here at night - usual winter nights are in the low 20s. We did have one arctic blast a few years ago when it went to -16 and we found that really, really cold! This has been an exceptionally warm winter - and no snow at all. That's a huge problem for us - winter snow is a major part of our 7-8 inches of precipitation per year. Furthermore, the ski areas are without snow other than man-made snow on a few runs. That's really hurting the economy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes, it is really cold and what is more unusual is that it is going to last for many days. Today it is snowing here, but I don't think we are supposed to get more than 2-4 inches. My snow concern now is that it is supposed to snow on Thursday which I had planned to use as a day to travel to Syracuse for a weekend match and trials. Keep your fingers crossed for me that that storm doesn't amount to much.


----------



## ApricotsRock (Jan 10, 2014)

Love Javelin's smile! Lily looks really royal...

Thanks, made me smile to see them.

It has made it to a balmy 16 today. We went outside today to get the mail and by the time we came back Rookie was lifting his paws...brrrrrrrrr


----------



## pao_uk (Dec 30, 2017)

london is not that cold but its rainy, ugh as you can see hard to keep fur nice and puffy all the time


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Yes, it is really cold and what is more unusual is that it is going to last for many days. Today it is snowing here, but I don't think we are supposed to get more than 2-4 inches. My snow concern now is that it is supposed to snow on Thursday which I had planned to use as a day to travel to Syracuse for a weekend match and trials. Keep your fingers crossed for me that that storm doesn't amount to much.


We are not expecting snow here as much as frigid cold through Sunday-the lake effect is ,so far, staying north. Don't know what you may run into GETTING here,though. I will be at ring rental Friday,approx 1-4p,though I know you like to come earlier in the day.

Martha


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Martha as long as I can get off Long Island on Thursday my plan will be to spend most of the day Friday going in and out of rings off and on with both dogs, so if I am there Friday I am sure we will cross paths. I guess you aren't entered over the weekend, but will you be there Saturday or Sunday also? Javelin is not entered, but I have Lily in for utility B and rally masters both days.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Noelle and Francis both have the same turn out coats, but Noelle's is red and Francis has purple. Those are warm coats. We just got Francis tiny little boots. She looks adorable in her boots and they leave little boot prints in the snow. But, it's been too cold to go outside. I went outside this afternoon. I said, "Wow, it feels a lot warmer now." It was 0. (-17c) Amazing how zero can feel warmer. Right now it's -2. (-18c) Chicago is living up to her nickname Chi-beria. Brrr.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do love those coats on them. I bet Francis and Noelle look very cute in theirs too. Please take a picture of them and add it here when you can. I knew we both had great taste.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Dover Saddlery is having a great sale on dog coats (horse blanket style). I picked up a fleece New Market and a heavy weight blanket for about $30 total. Mia could not care less, but I am happy with them, especially during this cold spell.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Liz said:


> Dover Saddlery is having a great sale on dog coats (horse blanket style). I picked up a fleece New Market and a heavy weight blanket for about $30 total. Mia could not care less, but I am happy with them, especially during this cold spell.


I have last years version of the Rambo newmarket dog blanket. It's one of my favorite coats for Babykins. I bought it last year from Dover Saddlery. It's great for cold weather, but not when it's very windy.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

*For laughs*

Speaking of _"Winter Fashion Poodles"_, 
here's my son wearing Bella as an afro hairstyle.



My daughter gave Bella this cute sweatsuit for Christmas. 



Look over here, Bella!


Good girl!
​


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Vita, that photo of your son wearing Bella is so funny. At first I thought he was wearing one of those furry trapper hats. The sweat suit is adorable too. You have a beautiful family.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Vita thanks for sharing those fun and lovely pics of Bella and your children. Everyone looks like they had a wonderful day.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

My girls love the seat suits, I have them with USA on, and they are warm.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

This is such a fun thread! Lily and Javelin look so good! I really enjoyed meeting them! I particularly love Lily because she is so sweet and cuddly. Purple is a regal color on her. Skylar, your dogs look super immaculate! Vita! What fun photos you have! Thank you for sharing. I like the poodle hat. Happy New Years Everyone!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Vita, I love seeing Bella as an afro hair style!

Seriously, our son had one of our Italian greyhounds that he used to drape around his neck, stuff inside his shirt, and generally handle her like a rag doll. That dog was nervous when she went to him but his treatment of her made her into a little dog with a giant attitude! I'll bet Bella is going to be a wonderful dog because your children love her and play with her.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Martha as long as I can get off Long Island on Thursday my plan will be to spend most of the day Friday going in and out of rings off and on with both dogs, so if I am there Friday I am sure we will cross paths. I guess you aren't entered over the weekend, but will you be there Saturday or Sunday also? Javelin is not entered, but I have Lily in for utility B and rally masters both days.


I am planning to be there both days,but saturday calls for a high of 2, -15 that night,so I am not sure. My old pipes have to be run every 2 hrs,so it will be tricky. Do you have the saturday times yet? (I am hoping to support a new friend w/a reactive GSD (she is a super trainer,and Kadin has agility titles (I think) ,so nothing to worry about) and she is in Beg Nov and Novice rally on Sun,which I understand are at each end of the day:afraid If I come,Otter will come Sat,Che Sunday,or if I come just Sun,it will be WildMan.

Martha


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

mashaphan said:


> I am planning to be there both days,but saturday calls for a high of 2, -15 that night,so I am not sure. My old pipes have to be run every 2 hrs,so it will be tricky. Do you have the saturday times yet? (I am hoping to support a new friend w/a reactive GSD (she is a super trainer,and Kadin has agility titles (I think) ,so nothing to worry about) and she is in Beg Nov and Novice rally on Sun,which I understand are at each end of the day:afraid If I come,Otter will come Sat,Che Sunday,or if I come just Sun,it will be WildMan.
> 
> Martha


Utility B is at 8:30 both days. Rally masters is at 10:45 Saturday and 8:30 on Sunday. I am in the middle for both as far as I can tell. I am concerned about the weather on Thursday. They are saying blizzard like conditions are possible for Suffolk County, so getting away from home sounds dicey. I will be watching closely. If worse comes to worst I suppose I could leave very early Friday.


----------

